# Blinkern Wien und Umgebung



## TheDuck (10. November 2004)

Hallo, ich bin neu im Forum und möchte mich kurz vorstellen; ich bin 28 jahre alt, gehe seit mittlerweile 20 Jahren begeistert fischen und interessiere mich seit jahren hauptsächlich fürs spinnfischen.

Da ich gelesen habe, das einige hier im forum auch in wien blinkern, möchte
ich mich gleich mal zu wort melden.

ich habe jahrelang (bis zum hochwasser vor drei jahren) an der rinne geblinkert,
(donaustadt II, dok II und freudenau), sowie auch auf der donau (orth) und
an diversen anderen gewässern. bin grad am überlegen wo ich mir nächstes jahr
eine karte nehmen soll. Die Rinne ist nach dem hörensagen ziemlich trostlos,
das wird sich auch nicht so schnell ändern. hat jemand von euch erfahrung
direkt an der donau in wien, seit dem kraftwerk freudenau ist ja leider
alles aufgestaut und die buhnen sind pfutsch..
interessant wäre auch donau mühlleiten oder die gegend rund um mannsdorf,
dort ist aber spinnfischen leider erst in der zweiten jahreshälfte erlaubt. #d 

würde mich über einen erfahrungsaustausch sehr freuen!

theduck


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (10. November 2004)

*AW: Blinkern Wien und Umgebung*

TheDuck ich sag mal ein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





! mfg.#h


----------



## rob (11. November 2004)

*AW: Blinkern Wien und Umgebung*

hallo duck!!
herzlich willkommen im board!
spinnfischen geh ich nicht viel aber die reviere unterhalb vom kf freudenau sind alle eigentlich ganz schön.da fliesst die donau relativ frei.orth kennst ja und gegenüber hat du die unterefischa plus donaubereich.mannswörth soll auch sehr fein sein.spinnfischen ist da das ganze jahr erlaubt.das sind die wasserln vom arbeiterfischereiverein.
der donaukanal ist auch ein heisser tip zum spinnfischen,mir persönlich aber zu viel stadt.denke auch die jungs in greifenstein dürfen an der donau das ganze jahr spinnen.
lg rob


----------



## posengucker (11. November 2004)

*AW: Blinkern Wien und Umgebung*

Hallo Duck,

herzlich willkommen an Board.

Wie Rob richtig erwähnt hat, ist in Greifenstein das Blinkern das ganze Jahr über erlaubt. Ich bin aber auch nicht so der Spinnfischer. Hab ein paar mal probiert, jedoch leider ohne Erfolg.  Der Gregor (mahatawana) ist der Spinnfischprofi von Greifenstein.

lg
Pogu


----------



## TheDuck (11. November 2004)

*AW: Blinkern Wien und Umgebung*

Vielen Dank für die nette Begrüßung!
Mannswörth werde ich mir Ende des Jahres nochmals genauer anschaun, vielen Dank für
den Tipp! Donaukanal ist mir auch eindeutig zuuu viel Stadt, bin eher derjenige, der
abseits der "Masse" sitzt und noch die Ruhe beim Fischen genießt.
Orth ist als Revier nicht so schlecht, hab da heuer schon ein paar Zander überlisten
können, allerdings ist das Revier sehr klein (dafür aber abwechslungsreich).

Was mich interessieren würde, hat hier jemand schon Erfahrung mit der donau
in wien, ich meine da höhe donaustadt II oder freudenau?
werd´s morgen auch mal wieder am dok II probieren, nur der ist heuer wie
so manch anderes wasser (mühlwasser....) voll mit gras und sehr schwer zu befischen.

Ist eigentlich schade, dass bei uns das spinnfischen so rigoros eingeschränkt wird,
wenn ich mir da unsere nachbarländer ansehe, gibts dort um einiges mehr an
möglichkeiten. bin da nur ich unzufrieden oder gibts da auch beistand?
ich sehe einfach nicht ein, warum ich ein rotauge töten soll, um einen hecht
zu fangen, den ich dann sowieso wieder freilasse. beim spinfischen (gummifisch
mit großem einzelhaken) hab ich´s höchst selten erlebt, dass ein fisch den
köder tiefer ins maul bekommt und deshalb verletzt ist. beim fischen mit
totem köderfisch sind verletzungen ja leider gang und gebe.


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (11. November 2004)

*AW: Blinkern Wien und Umgebung*

danke werner#t :q ! wie siehts aus werner hast du keine lust mal an die donau  zu fahren um ein bischen zu spinnen#6 ? theduck hast du schon revier floridsdorf befischt entlastungsgerinne??? mfg.#h


----------



## rob (11. November 2004)

*AW: Blinkern Wien und Umgebung*

hey duck!
fischt du eigentlich auch im schönauerwasser.das gehört ja zu orth.würde mich interessieren wie es dort so läuft.
burschen lasst uns eine aalrutten und spinnsession machen!
lg rob


----------



## gismowolf (11. November 2004)

*AW: Blinkern Wien und Umgebung*

Servus Robert!
Wenn ich etwas näher (so ca.150km)an der Donau ostwärts wohnen würde,hätte ich Dich nicht nur in Deiner autolosen Zeit (car free=hört sich doch irgendwie blöd an!:q)
irgendwohin an ein Gewässer verschleppt!
Sonst alles ok?


----------



## posengucker (12. November 2004)

*AW: Blinkern Wien und Umgebung*

Hallo Gregor,

war gestern wieder am Teich und kurz an der Donau spinnfischen. Habe dazu aber ein bischen zu wenig Ausdauer. Ich bin der klassische Ansitzangler. Was hälst Du von einer Aalrutten-Session in Greifenstein. Hab gestern meine erste gefangen. Hatte aber nur 10 cm. Weiters komme ich im Abflussbereich überhautp nicht mit der Strömung zurecht. Im Staubereich klappt es schon ganz gut, aber sind dort auch Aalrutten, da verschlammt?
Wie schaut es weiter oben aus, wo du immer fischt.

Gib mir Bescheid, ob wir uns mal den Ar*** abfrieren.

lg
Pogu


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (12. November 2004)

*AW: Blinkern Wien und Umgebung*

servus werner:q ! natürlich machen wir sich mal die gaudi und gehen wir auf aalruten, vielleicht nächstes wochenende???! brrrrrrr kalt, sowas habe ich eh noch nieeee gefangen#t |kopfkrat ..... also was ich weiß fängt man die aalviecher in der strömung auch sehr gut nur der nachteil ist du brauchst schweres gerät, das heisst 300gr blei und endlose hänger#d ! deswegen gehen wir in den staubereich so um die 300 meter nach der fischereigrenze, da werden wir bestimmt die eine oder die andere fangen, vielleicht auch ein paar barben diese fange auch sehr oft....#h mfg. ps: vielleicht fährt ja soxl (esox lucius) auch mit:q


----------



## TheDuck (12. November 2004)

*AW: Blinkern Wien und Umgebung*

ich seh schon, der thread entgleitet bald völlig |wavey: 

@mahatawana: nein, floridsdorf hab ich noch nicht befischt, soll
ziemlich viel los sein. hab eigentlich so seit 1993 regelmäßig eine
karte in donaustadt II, dort kenn ich mich mittlerweile auch recht
gut aus. über floridsdorf liest man ja immer ziemlich viel
im fischereimagazin, von rekordhechten und superwelsen.
ist´s dort wirklich so gut?? #c 


@rob: hab mir die donau bei schönau angesehen, sieht super aus,
aber man braucht eine zille. bin schwer am überlegen mir dort eine
karte zu nehmen, ist total entlegen und man hat seine heilige ruhe.
hab heuer noch vom marchfelder fischereiverein am breitenleer und
am teiläckerteich eine karte, sind aber leider fast pure karpfengewässer.
den dok II finde ich auch gut, einziges manko ist das viele gras im
wasser und der weite anmarsch.


aber sind denn hier wirklich so wenige spinnfischer? #h


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (12. November 2004)

*AW: Blinkern Wien und Umgebung*

servus duck#h ! ja hier ist es bestens um auf raubfisch zu spinnen oder auch mit der pose, da die wassertiefen so um die 3-5 meter liegen und auch hier des öfteren kapitale räuber gefangen werden.... hatte vor 4 jahren noch die karte floridsdorf wobei ich meistens höhe jedlese fischte auf karpfen, da hier nicht so viele baderer im sommer anzutreffen sind, aber raubfische fängt man höhe schnellbahnbrücke und nordbrücke die meisten! aber ich hörte auch schon des öfteren das sie in donaustadt II auch super rauber fangen#6#c  , ich finde die entlastungsgerinne hat generrell einen super raubfischbestand, da dieses wasser eine enorme grösse aufweißt ist es halt sehr schwer auszumachen wo die besten rauber zu fangen bzw. gezielt darauf zu befischen sind....;+  welche höhe liegt donaustadt II, in der lobau??? mfg.#h


----------



## Soxl (12. November 2004)

*AW: Blinkern Wien und Umgebung*



			
				MaHaTawaNa schrieb:
			
		

> ps: vielleicht fährt ja soxl (esox lucius) auch mit:q


Hoi,

jau, das könnte sein |supergri  Wär' mal ein Hit wenn ned g'rade wieder unmittelbar vor dem Weekend ein Kälteeinbruch bevorsteht  :e 

@ Werner: Womit hast denn die monströse 10 cm-Aalrutte gefangen?  |kopfkrat 

Gruss, Soxl


----------



## posengucker (13. November 2004)

*AW: Blinkern Wien und Umgebung*

Ho Soxl,

mit einem Mistwurm. Konnte Sie mit Müh und Not vom Grund hochpumpen 

lg
Pogu


----------



## Soxl (13. November 2004)

*AW: Blinkern Wien und Umgebung*

Hoi Werner,

was für ein Tier, war sicher ein toller Drill   Hast mir trotzdem was voraus, hab' bislang überhaupt noch keine Rutte erwischt, aber auch noch nie gezielt befischt  #c 

Hoffen wir auf konstanteres Wetter für nächstes We, viell. schaffen wir's wirklich gemeinsam 'nen Ar...abfrieransitz durchzuziehen   

Gruss, Soxl


----------



## posengucker (15. November 2004)

*AW: Blinkern Wien und Umgebung*

Hallo Soxl,

dzt. Wetteraussichten sind ja nicht so rosig. Am Wochenende kalt und stürmisch.

lg
Pogu


----------



## gismowolf (15. November 2004)

*AW: Blinkern Wien und Umgebung*

Hi Pogu!
Gratulation zu Deinem bei uns schon sehr selten gewordenem Fang!Schlepp bitte nächstes Mal Deine Digi mit und zeig uns hier ein Foto davon!!


----------



## Soxl (15. November 2004)

*AW: Blinkern Wien und Umgebung*

Hoi,

jau, es es zum  :v  ,schon die dritte Wo. hintereinander das gleiche Spiel, bis Mi./Do. halbwegs vernünftiges Wetter und pünktlich Fr./Sa. ein Temperatursturz  :c 

Gruss, Soxl


----------



## rob (16. November 2004)

*AW: Blinkern Wien und Umgebung*

hey jungs!
hab gerade mit posengucker telefoniert.so wie es jetzt aussieht werden wir am samstag gen greifenstein gemeinsam losziehen.
also gregor,soxl und co...auf auf..moch ma wos
lg rob


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (16. November 2004)

*AW: Blinkern Wien und Umgebung*

grias euch leutl'n#h ! natürlich rob mach ma was, ich habe eh noch nie auf aalruten gefischt..... vielleicht fangen wir ja noch was anderes|kopfkrat (barben)! freu mich schon, hoffentlich klappts auch mit dem wetter:q  mfg.#h


----------



## rob (16. November 2004)

*AW: Blinkern Wien und Umgebung*

servas gregor!
aufs wetter wird pfiffen..weisst eh gibt ja nur a schlechts gwand
eventuell geht auch was auf zander!die rutten werden erst ab abend interessant.
freu mich schon,oida


----------



## Don Pedro (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Blinkern Wien und Umgebung*

Habe den Thread mal wieder ausgegraben, da ich einige Fragen an die Wiener habe: 
Entspricht es der Wahrheit, das man im Donaukanal, auf Höhe Floridsdorf erst ab September spinfischen darf? Das hat mir zumindest ein Einheimischer erzählt, als ich dort letzte Woche ein paar Stellen gesichtet habe. Bei der Fischereibehörde (das Büro hinter dem Rathaus) konnte ich mich nicht mehr informieren, da der Laden leider schon geschlossen hatte. 

Bekommt man in Wien eigentlich noch wo anders Gewässerkarten? Der Typ im Angelladen war diesbezüglich recht ratlos. 

Und finally: Gibt es auch Tageskarten?  

Gefallen hat mir der Donaukanal recht gut, war nur etwas überrascht, wieviel Leute dort baden gehen, in den Neckar trauen sich hier wesentlich weniger (kann an dem guten Welsbestand liegen ;-).

Falls jemand ein paar Antworten parat hat schon mal Danke,

Viele Grüsse #h,


----------



## Soxl (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Blinkern Wien und Umgebung*

Hoi Don Pedro #h 


> Entspricht es der Wahrheit, das man im Donaukanal, auf Höhe Floridsdorf erst ab September spinfischen darf?


Durchaus möglich, wenn dem so ist steht es in der Lizenz (auch Tageskarte).


> Bei der Fischereibehörde (das Büro hinter dem Rathaus)...


Du meinst das Sekretariat des VÖAFV (is' keine Behörde, nur ein Angelverein/-verband), allerdings auch der Pächter/fischereiwirtschaftl. Nutzer des Donaukanals... 


> Bekommt man in Wien eigentlich noch wo anders Gewässerkarten? Der Typ im Angelladen war diesbezüglich recht ratlos.


Ja klar gibt's für div. andere Gewässer auch Lizenzen. Auch vom VÖAFV --> KLICK In welchem Angelladen warst Du? |kopfkrat 


> Und finally: Gibt es auch Tageskarten?


Jau, für den Donaukanal z. B. in den Monaten Mai - Sept. Du brauchst allerdings davor noch die "amtliche" Angelkarte für das Bundesland Wien, oder eine Gastkarte (je nachdem, wohnst Du jetzt in Wien?) --> detaillierte Auskünfte auch hinter dem Rathaus...


> Gefallen hat mir der Donaukanal recht gut, war nur etwas überrascht, wieviel Leute dort baden gehen, in den Neckar trauen sich hier wesentlich weniger (kann an dem guten Welsbestand liegen ;-).


Is' ein nettes Wässerchen, auch wenn's mir pers. ein wenig zu "städtisch" ist... Aber, unterschätze den Welsbestand im Donaukanal nicht   Es wird kaum gezielt darauf gefischt, und dennoch zeigen sich immer wieder ganz nette Bartelträger aus'm Kanal...

Hoffe ich konnte Dir ein wenig helfen.

Gruß, Soxl


----------



## Don Pedro (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Blinkern Wien und Umgebung*

siehe unten...


----------



## Don Pedro (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Blinkern Wien und Umgebung*

Hi Soxl,
erstmal Danke für die Antworten #6, 

der Laden war in der Praterstraße 11, den Namen weiss ich nicht mehr genau. Der Link zum VÖAFV wird mir bei meinem nächsten Trip Trip nach Wien auf jeden Fall weiterhelfen |supergri. 
Ich wohne dort leider nicht, Wien hat mir nämlich sehr gut gefallen, ich habe nur eine Veranstaltung im Austria Center besucht. Ein Kumpel von mir wohnt aber mittlerweile in Wien, den werde ich sicher noch das ein oder andere mal besuchen und zwar mit meinem Angeltackle! 
So bald wird das zwar nicht sein, aber ich schicke Dir dann mal ne PN, vielleicht hast Du ja auch Interesse an einer Runde Spinfischen...

Viele Grüsse #h,


----------

